# Another new title for Finnegan - you won't believe this one!!!



## cavon

Today Finnegan has joined a very elite club! Based on research that I could confirm, he has become only the 5th poodle in the world to earn a Schutzhund BH title! 

All of you who know me already know how proud I am of my big red boy, but today I can’t even explain how proud I am. This is a very, very special poodle that I have the privilege of being owned by.

As they say, “ It takes a café full of patrons on the Champs Elysees to raise a Poodle”, so we have some very special people to thank. 

I would like to thank Laura Tuner of Bijou Standard Poodles for the time, effort, research and planning that she puts into her breeding program. Finnegan’s accomplishment today is a testament to the quality, intelligence and temperament of your poodles.

Finnegan insisted that I give a special thank you to Cathy Crisp. He told me to tell you all that if Cathy hadn’t worked with ME to learn to handle my dog, that he never would have been able to earn this title. Thank you, Cathy!

Finally, thank you to our judge, Bogdan Sergo, who I think was a bit surprised to have a big red poodle in full show coat check in for BH obedience. His critique of our effort was both completely accurate and I was very pleased with his assessment of our work.

Yes, I do know that this is not the Academy Awards, but you know what…..right now, it is for me. 

One final note… Ricki Abrams of Let’s Learn Dog Training told me once that I would be lucky to ever get Finnegan out of Novice Rally Obedience. Well, you were very, very wrong. 

Well, that’s his complete title today, who knows what this amazing creature will accomplish next!!!!! Tonight, we are just going to enjoy breathing this rarified air!!!!


----------



## BorderKelpie

Amazing!!!! You have every right to be proud!

Enjoy every minute of it.

I would have paid to see that, too. Any chance there was a video?


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Congrats!!!! You should be really proud of yourself and Finnegan....it's a title that required a lot of hard work!!!! I wish I could have been there to see the judges and spectators faces when they saw a Spoo contending!!!!! All those Macho men and their dogs hahahaha!


----------



## cavon

Well, let's just say that we haven't always been welcomed with opened arms, but that just made this title all the more enjoyable! ;-)


There is video and some pictures, I'll share them as soon as I have them!


----------



## papoodles

*Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Oh Cavon! You can’t imagine how happy and thrilled I am for you – you do know what you’ve done, right? You have single handedly raised the stature of all standard poodles by what you have managed to achieve with Finnegan..
HUGE congratulations and continued success to you both!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cavon

*Yes!!!*

Here's a picture of Finnegan when I told him he earned his title....

He is smiling and saying, "Yay!! now I get to do more of that bite work!! Look out helper Igor!!! Big Red is coming for you!!!"


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Awesome picture!!!!!!!


----------



## cavon

here are a couple of links to videos:

The first one is us checking in for obedience with Igor & his GSD Wolfie. One dog works on the field and the other does his Down stay for the entire time. Then they switch positions.

After both teams have completed the pattern and the down, the judge gives a critique of each dog and handler and then advises if you passed this portion of the title. In addition to these requirements, the handlers must write a test and then the dogs must pass a temperament test similar to the CGC test.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5kAi_RI8wY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7lYTMLMrFA


----------



## bigredpoodle

You two are awesome I would place a poodle with you any day of the week . I am so proud of you and what you have done ! You two are amazing !!!
WOOOP WOOOP


----------



## BorderKelpie

Fantastic! I grinned through both videos! 

Be proud, be very proud!


----------



## schpeckie

That is so amazing and Wonderful! Congratulations Finnegan -we all are so proud of you!

Licks from "the Girls"! :kiss:


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Was this the 'BH' part and is it part of the Schutzhund 1 title? Or do you have to qualify/test for 1 at a different time? It sounds very compliicated from what I have read! It seems like sooo much work! I am in awe of you!!!! LOL!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Big, humungous congratulations! You guys are an amazing team! This is really quite the accomplishment. Fantastic. 



> One final note… Ricki Abrams of Let’s Learn Dog Training told me once that I would be lucky to ever get Finnegan out of Novice Rally Obedience. Well, you were very, very wrong.


You should clue this guy in. And have someone ready with a camera when he's trying to get his foot unstuck from his mouth. 

Well, you deserve to be proud and bask in this moment, which you'll cherish always. Well done!


----------



## Mfmst

What a SWEET victory! Papoodles is right. You and Finn have advanced the whole breed with a Schutzhund title.


----------



## cavon

MollyMuiMa - the BH title is the first title that you have to earn in the Schutzhund program. You cannot try for the Schutzhund 1 trial unless you have passed the BH. Call BH the "novice" Schutzhund.

In Schutzhund 1, there is obedience - all off leash, tracking and protection elements. 

Poodlebeguiled - Ricki Abrams is actually a woman and I have been at CKC obedience trials with her where Finnegan took first place in his class and her dog disqualified. That was sweet satisfaction, but this is really us having the last laugh. Although, in all fairness, maybe I should be thanking her, because that comment she made has driven me to prove her wrong.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

cavon said:


> MollyMuiMa - the BH title is the first title that you have to earn in the Schutzhund program. You cannot try for the Schutzhund 1 trial unless you have passed the BH. Call BH the "novice" Schutzhund.
> 
> In Schutzhund 1, there is obedience - all off leash, tracking and protection elements.
> 
> Poodlebeguiled - Ricki Abrams is actually a woman and I have been at CKC obedience trials with her where Finnegan took first place in his class and her dog disqualified. That was sweet satisfaction, but this is really us having the last laugh. Although, in all fairness, maybe I should be thanking her, because that comment she made has driven me to prove her wrong.


LOVE IT! Did she ever make any comment about your win? That's just hilarious!

I can see how her remark would tend to drive you forward. It probably was a helpful thing in disguise. You and Finnegan are doing amazing things.


----------



## georgiapeach

Congrats! Job well done!!


----------



## Suddenly

GreAy job! Enjoyed the video!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker

Cavon -- congratulations is an understatement! All of the kudos go to you, however, for taking it upon yourself to spend the time and effort to give Finnegan the chance to shine!!! It just shows what a wonderful breed the poodle is, and I am sure that there are many poodles in the PF family that would excel in sport and show if the owners had the time and ability. I am not saying every poodle would be able to attain what you and Finnegan have; I am saying that it just shows how versatile the poodle breed is, and there's not much they can't do if given the opportunity. I know I speak for many here on PF when I say your boy is definitely a Star!!!


----------



## Quossum

Congrats! I enjoyed the videos, too. Great extended focus!

--Q


----------



## cavon

We received Finnegan's BH certificate today!!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

That one has got to be put in a BIG frame!!!!!!!LOL!!!:five:


----------



## Chagall's mom

Just now catching up on the forum happenings I missed over the summer. But if you even _blink _you could miss one of Finnegan's accomplishments! They just keep piling up!!:whoo: 

*CONGRATULATIONS* on Finnegan being the 5th poodle in the world to earn a Schutzhund BH title! (Though he'll _always_ be #1 with me!) :first: Finnegan continues to do our breed proud, as you _repeatedly_ show what a devoted owner/trainer can achieve.:highfive2: And I _know _you two won't stop your winning streak, _ever!_ 

We'll be sure to stop by the Schutzhund training center up the road from me when you visit. I can't wait to show those GSDs and Rotties what a poodle (in a Continental trim, no less) can do! roud: I told my dh we can shut off our home security system while you're here. Finnegan will be it!


----------



## LEUllman

I love that the certificate has a GSD on it. Now they need one with a poodle!


----------



## Suddenly

Congratulations!! We are all very proud of you. You must get that framed!!


----------



## mashaphan

Big congrats!:adore:


----------



## Mfmst

We are all so proud of you and the Fabulous Finnegan. Congratulations again on this super accomplishment.


----------



## Reb

Very cool. I had no idea what it was until I looked it up. You two are impressive.


----------



## BorderKelpie

Fantastic!!!


----------



## patk

as the kids say, kewl! :rockon:


----------



## cavon

LEUllman said:


> I love that the certificate has a GSD on it. Now they need one with a poodle!


LOL!!! I told them they should have put two rosettes on the GSD's butt on our certificate!!!


----------



## Dallasminis

Goodness, congratulations to you BOTH. Yes, this IS like an Acadamy Award! For poodles! Later (much, MUCH, later) we'll be watching the celebratory documentary about Finn's whole life of amazing accomplishments...you guys are the cutting edge...thanks for letting us in on some of the glory of it all!


----------

